

Kroger agrees to acquire Harris Teeter for $2.5B - memset
http://www.wral.com/kroger-agrees-to-acquire-harris-teeter-for-2-5b/12640045/

======
Eclyps
This... doesn't seem to be something that I would expect to find front-page of
HN. Did I miss something about Kroger and technology?

